# RC Pit Boxes and Carts



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

What are some good designs for pit boxes and / or carts? I have been out of RC for a while and returning and my Plano tool boxes are OK but not ideal. Does anybody have a good design for one that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg to make?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I used to use the Plano boxes but did not like the idea of everything bouncing around in the 4 drawers. I recently picked a Flambeau tackle box up at Gander Mountain ($26 on sale). It has a pretty deep area on top and has 2 thin containers and one thick container underneath.

I will snap a pic later of it. For larger items, chargers, power supplies, I just pick up the cheap $4 plastic bins at the dollar store.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

http://www.zag.co.il/products_inner...roduct_line_id=42&Sub_Sub_Super_id=8&this=493

That's what I use. I really like it.


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the link. That one is 24 gal capacity. Lowe's carries them for $34.95. Zag also makes a 50 gallon version but no one seems to carry it. Amazon lists both but both are discontinued.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

put some boxes down there for tires, some organizers for screws. etc.. looks pretty nifty. 

i use a flambeau/plano tackle box. 2 drawers, 2 slideout organizers, top shelf etc... its nice.. but it sucks up TOOO much pit space if i cant put at the end tables.

and to imagine.. i used to work with just 1 tupperware container for my tools and 1 organizer for all my parts.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

RCMits said:


> and to imagine.. i used to work with just 1 tupperware container for my tools and 1 organizer for all my parts.


I was thinking that last week. I started out with one shoe box and a borrowed table. Now on full race days, I have one of those rolling boxes, rolling tool box (similar to this:http://www.zag.co.il/products_inner...roduct_line_id=40&Sub_Sub_Super_id=9&this=482 only it was $30 at Wal-mart), two tables, and an ez-up. All this is to support 5 different classes.


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

*Purchased a solution*

I just picked up the rolling 24 Gallon Mobile Job Chest
Item #: 101939, Model: 29005 made by Stanley (ZAG) for $34.95. This is lot more rugged than the tradition flip lid storage boxes and Rubbermaid containers. 

Here is the url:

http://www.lowes.com/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=101939-82673-29005

This should work well for hauling stuff back and forth from the track. I may end up with two of them. I can see having one for nitro and one for electric. So far I will make do with one, but that will probably last for couple of weeks until I fill up the one I just bought and have to buy another.


----------

